# Bianchi Fork Recall 2017



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Have read about this on other sites but did not see a posting of this yet. FYI: recall is on 2017 Infinito CV, Infinito CV Dama Bianca 1H, BZ, 7Z, BW and Intenso, Intenso Dama Bianca (non disc) 1J, 2E, BB, RB, PL.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Here you go; https://www.bianchi.com/global/focuson/infinito-cv-intenso-380558


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, this kinda stunk. I had my new Infinito CV for about a month before the shop called and told me to not ride. Hopefully the new fork gets replaced before my charity ride the 3rd week of Sept!


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

Has anyone received a replacement fork yet? I sent my fork back a month ago and haven't heard a thing back from the bike shop.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Still waiting here. I was told at the beginning of this that it would be resolved before end of September. I have my doubts.


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

Still waiting here too. Bike is still at the shop :/


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I applaud the recall for safety, but Bianchi seems to be struggling with quality control. Not only is my bike shelved with a fork safety issue...for MONTHS, but it is peeling again from sweat where the brake cable exits the top tube. Bianchi really has become a shell of itself. Sad.


----------

